# Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

So guden.. eigentlich sagt die Überschrift ja schon alles.. Habe meine Konfiguration komplett überarbeitet und mir den 3970X ausgesucht.. 

nur kann ich da den EKL K2 nicht nehmen.. deswegen hab ich ein wenig rumgeschaut und bin auf den Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gestoßen.. 

nun meine Frage.. Gibt es eine bessere Alternative als den Noctua ? 

lg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

wenn genug platz da ist würd ich ne wasserkühlung nehmen, z.b. ne CORSAIR H110 mit 2 BITFENIX SPECTRE PRO PWM 140MM oder ne eigenbau wakü


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Ich würde schon gerne eine Luftkühlung drin haben..  Währe mir lieber.. gerade wegen den Kosten.. der PC kostet so schon gute 4,5K


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

4500€? was ist da alles drin? titan triple sli?  grade bei einem pc der so teuer ist, darf es mmn nicht auf 20€ mehr oder weniger bei der kühlung ankommen. kannste die konfig mal posten?


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Nahe dran  Titan SLI 

so schaut sie aktuell aus

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
2 x Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD256BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-3970X, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80619I73970X)
1 x G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-19200U CL9-11-11-31 (DDR3-2400) (F3-19200CL9Q-16GBZMD)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
2 x EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SC Signature, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (06G-P4-2793)
1 x ASRock X79 Extreme9, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
4 x Xigmatek CLF-F1454 (CFS-SYGJS-WU1)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W)
1 x Lamptron FlexLight 60cm, 60 LED weiß (LAMP-LEDFL6004)
1 x D-Link Wireless N DWA-547, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCI
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  850W ATX 2.3 (P10-850W/BN203)


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Du könntest bei den SSDs (1x840 Basic 512Gb) und der CPU (3930k) noch etwas sparen.
Guter Kühler wäre z.B der Thermalright Archon oder der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro2.


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Das mit den SSDs so ist mir schon wichtig.. brauche so viel Speicherplatz ..  CPU mhh .. naja bis zu 5k währe ich bereit.. nur habe ich null Ahnung von einer Wakü.. zumal das Board ja dann auch gekühlt werden muss.. (Siehe Ausgabe 05/2013) und wenn ich ne Wakü nehme, dann muss ich ja auch aufs FD Define R4 verzichten


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den SSDs so ist mir schon wichtig.. brauche so viel Speicherplatz ..  CPU mhh .. naja bis zu 5k währe ich bereit.. nur habe ich null Ahnung von einer Wakü.. zumal das Board ja dann auch gekühlt werden muss.. (Siehe Ausgabe 05/2013) und wenn ich ne Wakü nehme, dann muss ich ja auch aufs FD Define R4 verzichten



2x256=512 

Wenn du zusätzlich zu einer (Kompakt-)WaKü noch Lüfter ins Case schraubst sollte das mit dem Überhitzen kein Problem sein.
Eine Kompaktwakü würde auch ins R4 passen und es gibt da doch auch nen Big-Tower oder?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Nahe dran  Titan SLI
> 
> so schaut sie aktuell aus
> 
> ...


 
da liesse sich einiges sparen: 
ssd: 1x Samsung SSD 840 Series 500GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD500BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (-110€)
cpu: 1x Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (-400€)
ram: 1x Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DIMM Kit 16GB PC3L-12800U CL8-8-8-24, low profile (DDR3L-1600) (BLT4C4G3D1608ET3LX0BEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (-118€)
gpu: 2x Gainward GeForce GTX Titan, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2845) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (-170€)
mobo: 1x ASRock X79 Extreme6, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (-100€)
case: 1x NZXT Switch 810 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-SW810-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (xigmatek lüfter raus, +20€)

wären 800€ gespart, für 1-2% weniger leistung


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:
			
		

> da liesse sich einiges sparen:
> ssd: 1x Samsung SSD 840 Series 500GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD500BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (-110€)
> cpu: 1x Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (-400€)
> ram: 1x Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DIMM Kit 16GB PC3L-12800U CL8-8-8-24, low profile (DDR3L-1600) (BLT4C4G3D1608ET3LX0BEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (-118€)
> ...



Sehr gute Ergänzung 
Hab iwie nur die SSDs und die CPU gesehen


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Ja die Define sind aber nicht für Waküs geeignet. 

Es geht mir nicht um den Speicherplatz, eher, dass ich die Daten separat voneinander habe.. Die 2TB ist eigentlich nur wegen Videodreh/Rendern und allen anderen Video und Modellarbeiten.

mhh 3930K jaa mh... Währe ich zum Überreden bereit, wenn ihr mir das Argument bringt ^^

Grafikkarten kaufe ich nur noch bei EVGA   und auf das Extreme9 würde ich nicht gerne verzichten..

RAM brauche ich meine 2400MHz und die 16GB schon..

Das Case sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu und eine Kompaktwakü kommt mir nicht ins Haus  Wenn dann richtig


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Wie wär's den mit dem Nanoxia Deep Silence 2? Das ist glaub ich auf WaKü ausgelegt...
Außerdem passt den Kompaktwakü ala Corsair H100 auch ins R4 

Die 500Gb SSD kannst du auch in verschiedene Partitionen aufteilen. Der einzige Vorteil des 3960/3070 sind (ich glaub) 3MB mehr L3-Cache, die du nie merken wirst. Und dafür 400 Euro Aufpreis? 

Und wieso brauchst du 16Gb 2400er RAM?

Außerdem, gute LuKühler wurden ja schon genannt.


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Gibts das Nanoxia auch mit Sichtfenster ? 

Hört mir bloß mit den KoWaküs auf  

Jaa.. nur nehme ich des öfteren Festplatten aus dem Rechner, wenn ich mal nicht meinen mitnehmen kann.. da ist es mir so herum lieber..


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Ob es das Nanoxia auch mit Seitenfenster gibt weis ich grad nicht. 

Bei den SSDs kannst du dann ja 2x 840 Basic 240 Gb nehmen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Wenn dann richtig


 
ok: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Das Nanoxia gibts leider nur ohne.. Danke an den PC nutzer für den Link ich schaue mich mal um.. 


Konfi jetzt und ich bleibe bei den beiden SSDs sorry 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
2 x Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD256BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K)
1 x G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-19200U CL9-11-11-31 (DDR3-2400) (F3-19200CL9Q-16GBZMD)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
2 x EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SC Signature, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (06G-P4-2793)
1 x ASRock X79 Extreme9, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
4 x Xigmatek CLF-F1454 (CFS-SYGJS-WU1)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W)
1 x Lamptron FlexLight 60cm, 60 LED weiß (LAMP-LEDFL6004)
1 x D-Link Wireless N DWA-547, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCI
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  850W ATX 2.3 (P10-850W/BN203)


----------



## cryzen (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> wenn genug platz da ist würd ich ne wasserkühlung nehmen, z.b. ne CORSAIR H110 mit 2 BITFENIX SPECTRE PRO PWM 140MM oder ne eigenbau wakü


  nicht die spectre pro wenn sie hängen klappern sie fast alle und sind auch sehr lauft lieber enermax tb silince oder / be quit silent wings 2 oder auch die normalen spectre aber nicht pro !!!!


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Die Kompaktwakü steht auch bei mir außer Frage


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:
			
		

> Das Nanoxia gibts leider nur ohne.. Danke an den PC nutzer für den Link ich schaue mich mal um..



Selbst ist der Modder 



			
				xCiRE007x schrieb:
			
		

> Konfi jetzt und ich bleibe bei den beiden SSDs sorry
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
> 2 x Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD256BW)
> ...



ok, ist schließlich dein Geld 
In der Praxis wirst du zwar nie einen Unterschied zwischen Pro und Basic feststellen können, aber 

Warum brauchst du denn das Extreme9 und die 16Gb 2400?


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Habe schon wegen einem Servergehäuse nachgedacht..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Habe schon wegen einem Servergehäuse nachgedacht..


 
vllt das casela<bs magnum th10?


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

So einen Klopper doch nicht.. Hab hier noch einen (bald benutzen) Fujitsu Siemens Primergy TX200


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:
			
		

> So einen Klopper doch nicht.. Hab hier noch einen (bald benutzen) Fujitsu Siemens Primergy TX200



Wenn der ein Sichtfenster hat und dir gefällt, dann nimm ihn


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Ne der wird im Betrieb genutzt .. Sollte ihn nur reparieren  

naja.. Aber gefallen tuts mir gar nicht so schlecht.. aber naja.. mal gucken. ich muss erstmal ein Gehäuse heraussuchen für die Wakü..


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

180€ für den Plastikeimer von NZXT ? Chapeau ...


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:
			
		

> Ne der wird im Betrieb genutzt .. Sollte ihn nur reparieren
> 
> naja.. Aber gefallen tuts mir gar nicht so schlecht.. aber naja.. mal gucken. ich muss erstmal ein Gehäuse heraussuchen für die Wakü..



Wieso gleich wieder WaKü?


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Wurde mir vorgeschlagen ? Sonst würde ich beim FD bleiben .. 

Ist der Noctua aus meinem ersten Post gut oder nicht ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

der noctua ist natürlich gut. aber die sandy e sind bei oc für ne luftkühlung zu viel


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde mir vorgeschlagen ? Sonst würde ich beim FD bleiben ..
> 
> Ist der Noctua aus meinem ersten Post gut oder nicht ?



Ja, der Noctua ist gut, aber die Farbe der Lüfter ist ein Graus  (vorallem wenn du ein Case mit Window nimmst...)


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Das geht eigentlich

Ich suche nur einen CPU Kühler, der ungefähr so gut ist wie der K2 von EKL


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Wie gesagt, der Thermalright Archon/Silver Arrow oder der Dark Rock Pro 2 sind auch sehr gute Kühler. Du kannst ja auch einfach den K2  nehmen


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Der K2 geht aber nicht für 2011er Sockel Laut Geizhals


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Dann nimm einen der oben genannten oder auch ein Alpenföhn Gotthard z.B.


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Okay. Ich schwanke zwischen dem Noctua und dem Gotthard ein wenig

Edith sagt: Der Gotthard ist ebenfalls kein 2011er 

Die einzigen von EKL sind die hier

http://geizhals.de/?cmp=737152&cmp=912549&cmp=782372&cmp=881072


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Ich schwanke zwischen dem Noctua und dem Gotthard ein wenig
> 
> Edith sagt: Der Gotthard ist ebenfalls kein 2011er



 Laut PCGH passt der auf 2011..

Dann nimm den Noctua, wenn dich die Lüfter wirklich nicht stören.


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Der Matterhorn Shamrock sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.. schaut ähnlich wie der K2 aus... 

Lüfter kann man zur Not beim Noctua noch wechseln


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:
			
		

> Der Matterhorn Shamrock sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.. schaut ähnlich wie der K2 aus...
> 
> Lüfter kann man zur Not beim Noctua noch wechseln



Dann nimmst du dem Noctua eines seiner wichtigsten Atribute 

Im Endeffekt wird es ziemlich egal sein welchen du nimmst, dass werden vllt. 2-3Grad Unterschied sein.


----------



## Thallassa (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Bisschen besser und günstiger als der Noctua: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sieht auch schicker aus.

Und lass mal den 2400er RAM weg, solange du nicht wirklich Spaß am Extrem-OC unter LN2 hast und das häufig betreibst, sind die Riegel einfach sinnlos, Perlen vor die Säue, sinnlos, ineffektiv, dämlich, verschwenderisch -> du hast davon 0,0% Mehrleistung, aber ein größeres Loch im Geldbeutel.


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

So schlecht ist er auch nicht.. Aussehen am Noctua stört mich ehrlich gesagt kaum.. 

Kannst du mir genau sagen, wie viel besser der Thermalright ist ?

ja das mit dem RAM ist so eine Sache ich suche da auch schon ewig.. 1866 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP hatte ich vorher in der Konfiguration


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Wozu brauchst den solchen RAM? Bzw. das ganze System selbst?


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Generell Videobearbeitung, Schnitt, Rendern. Zudem auch für einige Leute Modelle Rendern, Texturen legen und und und..


----------



## kress (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Also den NH-D14 kann ich dir nur teilweise empfehlen. Von der Kühlleistung her ist er sehr gut, unter Prime95 komm ich nicht über 70°C bei meinem 3960X @4ghz.

Kritikpunkt: Der Kühler ist so groß, das er an der Backplate meiner Grafikkarte aufliegt. Das kann entweder am Layout von meinem Mainboard liegen und auch an der dickeren Backplate von meiner Grafikkarte. 

Passen tut es, nur ist es etwas eng. Aber die Kühlleistung ist wie gesagt, sehr gut, die Qualität in Sachen Montage/Verarbeitung/Lieferumfang ist auch sehr gut.

Beim Kaufen musst du aufpassen, dass du die Sockel 2011er Version erwischt und nicht die normale Version.

Der Ram wird nicht unter den Kühler passen, die sind leider zu hoch. Empfehlen kann ich dir diesen hier: http://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-...cl9-ddr3-1600-khx1600c9d3p1k2-8g-a635562.html


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Uff.. Da überlege ich ob ich doch beim Z77 Extreme9 und dem 3770k bleibe.. :/


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Also verdienst Du dein Geld damit?! Dann stellt sich das ganze schon etwas anders dar...


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Jaa.. hatte schon ein wenig zusammen.. Nur war irgendwer der Meinung jegliche Daten von mir zu klauen  YaY.. naja jetzt gehts wieder richtig mit meinen RC Car Videos Los.. die GoPro dürfte nämlich bald einschneien und deshalb brauch ich langsam auch wieder einen neuen Rechner dafür.. mein Vista ist verreckt  

Nur muss ich halt noch ein wenig Kohle scheffeln.. das Geld für eine Konfiguration mit ner GTX690 und nem 3770k hätte ich zusammen   Aller aller spätestens im Sommer dürfte es dann den PC geben


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Hmm, wenn du professionell mit der GPU renderst ist nVidia derzeit keine gute Idee. Mach am besten mal im Komplettpc-Zusammenstellungs-Unterforum einen Thread auf!


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Hatte ich schon  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ming-und-render-pc-sehr-leise-max-2500-a.html

Nur hatte ich da nicht gedacht, dass ich so viel Videomaterial bekomme.. 

S.24 Steht die Konfi.. 


Da stand für mich zocken noch ein wenig im Hintergrund... naja Spiele nicht mehr so viel PC.. Gameplays von der PS3 sind gerade frisch am Drehen  naja.. Zeigen kann ich eh noch nicht viel.


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Dann benutz den einfach weiter, erklär den netten Leuten dort die Situation und fertig


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kühler für Intel Core i7 3970X*

Habs mal gemacht.. trotzdem danke für die Hilfe hier


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Kein Problem


----------

